# Check your 922 logs FAIL UNMOUNT COUNTER



## kcolg30

I just checked my 922 logs and it shows *FAILED UMOUNT COUNTER = 3*. What does this mean and why does it show it. My unit is 2 weeks old and apparently new. This is found in the diagnostic menu under counters.

*What does your 922 read on your units counter for FAILED UNMOUNT?*


----------



## P Smith

It is nothing - initially, when drive [re]formatted the counter is populating.
The process is mandatory - factory FW support internal file system [E*FS], while current version - EXT3+XFS.


----------



## kcolg30

P Smith said:


> It is nothing - initially, when drive [re]formatted the counter is populating.
> The process is mandatory - factory FW support internal file system [E*FS], while current version - EXT3+XFS.


So on your 922 is it at 0 or does it have a number greater than 0. The reason I ask is that my 722's are at 0 but the 922 is at 3 for this counter.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I would be more concerned if this counter was increasing daily or weekly.

Just noticing that it is at "3" instead of zero doesn't mean anything good or bad on its own.

For any specific diagnostic counter, there could be any number of ways it might fail a few times under normal operation and not be an indication of any problem.


----------



## P Smith

kcolg30 said:


> So on your 922 is it at 0 or does it have a number greater than 0. The reason I ask is that my 722's are at 0 but the 922 is at 3 for this counter.


You didn't pay attention to the reason. 722 still using that _different_ file system [E*FS].


----------



## olguy

Mine, activated last May is at 150. To which I say, when it quits working I'll get it replaced. Until then I'll enjoy it. And frankly, I only looked at it out of curiosity after this thread started. And may never look at it again. I'm not a software engineer or tech. But I did spend the night at a Holiday Inn few times. :lol:


----------



## P Smith

To those who are is not privy to know what and how file system working: 
- the count equal 3 is _normal_ value,telling: the DVR and the internal drive came from factory with FACTORY SW and FACTORY formatted drive.

There are much more critical values in that Counters list, post all of them related to HDD and we will talk.


----------



## kcolg30

P Smith said:


> To those who are is not privy to know what and how file system working:
> - the count equal 3 is _normal_ value,telling: the DVR and the internal drive came from factory with FACTORY SW and FACTORY formatted drive.
> 
> There are much more critical values in that Counters list, post all of them related to HDD and we will talk.


So does that mean since the 922 has had 3 SW pushes since it was introduced that the 3 means the reboots. Olguy poster above has 150, could that be that he has had his 922 for a longer period than mine. Just courious if anyone that has had the SW pushes to S115 is at 0 or at 3 on the counter.


----------



## P Smith

Nope, you get it wrong - the count (normally) is equal 3, because of the unmount (not required during normal functioning life of the box) process did run on three old type partitions during re-formatting those from old type E*FS to EXT3+XFS type one time when SW version S0.99 or so updated to current S1.xx.

His counter equal 150 is not normal - need to analyze system logs to explain the big value.


----------



## kcolg30

P Smith said:


> Nope, you get it wrong - the count (normally) is equal 3, because of the unmount (not required during normal functioning life of the box) process did run on three old type partitions during re-formatting those from old type E*FS to EXT3+XFS type one time when SW version S0.99 or so updated to current S1.xx.
> 
> His counter equal 150 is not normal - need to analyze system logs to explain the big value.


Thanks for the info. I am surprised that the DIRT people did not comment in here. Maybe most people do not look at their counters as I do.


----------



## P Smith

I do. And we discussed some of those here...

DIRT people are not SW developers and the company doesn't reveal low level details to them or CSR.


----------



## olguy

P Smith said:


> Nope, you get it wrong - the count (normally) is equal 3, because of the unmount (not required during normal functioning life of the box) process did run on three old type partitions during re-formatting those from old type E*FS to EXT3+XFS type one time when SW version S0.99 or so updated to current S1.xx.
> 
> His counter equal 150 is not normal - need to analyze system logs to explain the big value.


So, should I start moving things to an EHD to get ready for a crash?  This is a replacement unit and I'm pretty sure it was a refurb. In any case if it fails, it fails.

But out of curiosity which counters will provide information that may explain the count?


----------



## P Smith

You should provide the counters and its values to help you make proper decision. Continue asking (without technical knowledge about these values) will not bring any benefits to you.


----------



## sulu600

Wow, finally figured out how to get the counter screen to page, and mine is at 6, but I just got this refurbished 922 a couple of months ago. It's an older serial number than the one I had for the last 14 month prior. I keep checking daily to see if S116 and BBP has been added, but no joy yet.

Steve


----------



## AZ.

sulu600 said:


> Wow, finally figured out how to get the counter screen to page, and mine is at 6, but I just got this refurbished 922 a couple of months ago. It's an older serial number than the one I had for the last 14 month prior. I keep checking daily to see if S116 and BBP has been added, but no joy yet.
> 
> Steve


I have been told by a dish superviser that a new update will be rolling out starting the 12th....

To fix all the sling problems due to a server moving issue.....IDK maybe the bone heads will have the BBMP with that?

They sure dont move fast when they have a problem thats for sure!!!


----------

